# Spiegelungen verbessern



## alex_atb (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab hier eine Photokollage erstellt. Sie besteht aus 6 Einzelbildern die ich Freigestellt habe und dann gespiegelt und Fliesenboden (mit Photoshop) Lichtkegel dazu usw. Allerdings bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden damit. Wenn ich mir die Spiegelungen ansehe die passen nicht so richtig. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit diese besser aussehen zu lassen?


----------



## Frapet (18. Juli 2005)

Es gab mal bei uns eine ähnliche Frage, die war aber auf die Spiegelung eines Autos im Boden bezogen. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion.
Die Spiegelung sieht deswegen nicht so gut aus, da ja nicht nur die "Front"  gespiegelt wird, sondern auch ein bisschen "unten" (argh, ich drück mich heute wieder so gut aus).
Schau z.B. mal auf den Fuß der 2. Dame von links. In Wirklichkeit wird der nicht so gespiegelt, es müsste der rechte Fuß (von ihr aus) etwas höher sein.
Und im Gegensatz dazu schau auf das 4. Foto v.l. Da steht sie mit beiden Füßen parallel und dadurch sieht es echter aus.
Ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Gedankengang...


----------



## McAce (18. Juli 2005)

Du wirst nicht drum herum kommen die einzelnen Spigelungen zu stückeln und von
Hand an zu passen, gegenbenenfalls noch sachen von Hand dazu zeichnen.


----------



## KillerTitte (19. Juli 2005)

Meines Erachtens sieht die Spiegelung nich ganz so perfekt aus, weil sie zu heftig ist. mach ma die maske uber der spiegelung n bissel stärker, also den verlauf der maske n bissel kürzer. so weit nach unten spiegelt auch der beste propper nich. 

Sieht bestimmt gleich viel besser aus.

just my 2 cent


ps: ooops hab nochmal geguggt, sieht ja so aus als wenn de gar keine maske genommen hast, sondern nur transparent gemacht hast.

wenn des direkt an den uschis genauso doll spiegelt wie n meter weiter unten, ists ja klar das es unecht aussieht.

leg ne maske drüber und n verlauf nach unten. Fang den verlauf ruhig n bissel höher an als die spiegelung anfängt, dann knallste gleich n bissel transparenz mit rein und zieh se ca bis knapp zum hintern ...  Das müsste dann echter wirken.

Ganz wichtig. Wie einer der vorkommentatoren schon gesagt hat, wenn du die ilsen alle auf einer Ebene hast, komms Du nich drumrum, die Spiegelungen auf je eine eigene Ebene zu verteilen und diese dann einzeln zu maskieren, da die teile ja nich genau in einer reihe stehen.

shalömmchen - die Titte


----------

